# RV Sales & Service?



## FixIt (Aug 16, 2005)

Has any body on here bought from DeMontrond RV?
How would you rate them on sales & service?


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Best thing would be to google them and read all of the reviews.

Another place for reviews is here
http://www.rvservicereviews.com/StateList.asp?state=TX


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I haven't heard anything but bad. Their TV commercials would be enough to keep me away. That "lifetime warranty" draws a lot of folks. Lots of clauses and expensive annual inspections what I heard.
Don't ricochet off them to Holiday World. Bought two 5th wheels from them and I'm never going there again. If I was looking again I don't know where I would go. Camping World has their haters but I might start there if they carried the brand I wanted. I've heard good reports on some of their shops. They at least have a lot of shops around the country.
Look on the internet for a forum for the brand you are looking at. Sometimes good info. I'm on keystonerv.org and rv.net.
Montana HC 305RL
Bigfoot 9.4 cabover 
Sorry to be so negative but.....


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

No personal experience but I watched the frustration of our neighbor sending his motorhome back again and again and again to get the same things fixed. He finally gave up and sold it to another sucker.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Best advice I have is to do a long, thorough inspection of every component of the trailer before paying for it, and:
Get it in writing they allow mobile technicians to service the unit after it leaves.

All the dealers tout great service but once you go out the door you are pretty much on your own, unless you like leaving it with them for months trying to get repairs.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

bigfishtx said:


> Best advice I have is to do a long, thorough inspection of every component of the trailer before paying for it, and:
> Get it in writing they allow mobile technicians to service the unit after it leaves.
> 
> All the dealers tout great service but once you go out the door you are pretty much on your own, unless you like leaving it with them for months trying to get repairs.


I agree. For warranty work it takes weeks to get an appointment, another week in the shop, a couple more weeks to get the manufacturer to approve the warranty repair, another week to ship the part, another week in the shop to install. I've read that the dealers don't get paid much for warranty work from the manufacturer. They may get 2 hours labor for what takes 5 hours to do. So obviously the dealer isn't very enthusiastic about doing it to start with.
Some of the little minor repairs you would come out better just paying a shop to do it, or do it yourself. The dealers make their money in the sales and accessory, not in service. If you hang around a shop awhile you will see the majority of the "techs" act lost as a goose. 
Some folks aren't aware that there are many independent shops that can repair major components under warranty. Dometic, Suburban, etc. refrigerators, heaters, A/C can be repaired under warranty at independent shops. Much quicker and better work. Just ask if they are an authorized warranty shop for whatever it is. 
Around Houston I have used Channelview RV Supply for many years, there are likely other good shops as well. 
As far as Camping World the one near Lubbock, I think, has gotten good write-ups on keystonerv.org. Other folks have said their local CW is getting better. I've never dealt with them though. I did have PPL in Houston install a washer/dryer that I bought from them. Only scratched the door trim a little.


----------

